# ariens 1128 only has high gear



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

reverse is normal, but it will go forward fast only like its in high. 
suggestions? of course it happened now in the middle of a snowstorm..


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Are you saying it only will move forward when in high(fast) gear? If that is the case, I would say your clutch is out of adjustment, or your disk is wet from melted snow. MH


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*other idea*

Or the bearings/bushing on the friction disk are bad and the disk is tilting.


----------



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

It will only move/go fast no matter what gear is 
selected 1st 2nd etc when trying to go 
Forward. reverse seems to be normal


----------



## Hearth (Nov 7, 2013)

GMC,

I had the same problem except I also did not have reverse in a brand new machine. Took it back to the shop, they had to "straighten the fork". Works fine now: see this link: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-forum/11194-st24-deluxe-used-twice-shop.html


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Your post didn't indicate if your mechanical or have any tools. . . That being said I would remove the sparkplug wire from the sparkplug, and make sure the fuel tank is more than half empty. Then stand the blower on its front bucket. Remove the screws/bolts holding the belly pan in place and take a look at the fork, drive disc, and rubbercoated friction drive wheel. Cycle the R-F lever back and forth while watching how it traverses across the drive disc. It should move right to left.... your 1st gear(slow) should be just off center and hour 5(high) should be to the far edge of the drive disc . Do you remember it binding at any point and you forcing the shift lever? When changing gears your machine should be stopped and the drive-engage lever on the handle bar be released. From what your describing the friction drive wheel is moving from just off center(reverse) to the opposite far edge of the drive disc and it should move in small increments as you go 1 2 3 4 5. You need to look for reasons as to why this is happening. It could be something simple as removing a foreign object left in your machine during the manufacturing process.... At this point if your seller cannot fix it asap its worth taking a look yourself.


----------



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

I will check underneath 
when I get home and see what's going
On


----------



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

ok it was the tension spring right under the gear shifter control panel. tightened it up seems better now. 
of course now it seems to be not running right. like its starving for fuel. i cleaned the carb including the little holes that clog easily, the needle and seat are good, fresh fuel. 
will run for for a while but surges up and down the finally stalls. it seems to smooth out if i prime it a little. 
suggestions?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Try loosening the fuel cap to see if the vent is clogged.


----------



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

tried to loosen the cap, made no difference. did a cold start when i got home. starts right up after a little warm up i moved throttle to full seems ok for a minute or two, then starts sputtering and a little bit of popping out of the carb. it seems to continue this and get worse, but if i choke it it will clear out and run good on choke for a while then just stall no warning


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if your fuel line is swollen and blocking flow to the carb.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Ice in the tank?
If you turned it on it's nose maybe dirty tank moved the dirt enough to float into your "L" or the valve. The valve is open 100%?
Un-clip your fuel line from the carb. Hold it over an small empty container and watch the flow rate. Steady flow then it's a carb's issue.


----------



## gmc cooker (Aug 11, 2013)

while i had the carb and float off i turned the fuel on and it flowed well. so i thought maybe i put the bowl back on a little crooked, rechecked that this morning but still starts running rough after a while. when i first started it today after it warmed up it seemed to run strong so i ran it through some snow to put a load on it but it really lacked power, and then the rough running started. guess its going to a shop i am at a loss...


----------

